# Super stackers



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I finally broke down and purchased 10 sets of Super Stackers 5 pairs on eBay and 5 pairs on the company web sight. How many folks have used these or do you make your own. I think it would help me streamline my system better and cut labor cost thats why i bought em.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

pics, links, specific description?

storage boxes, tool bins, drying rack?


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.doorfinishing.com/


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

They look kinda spendy. I got the door deckers, similar idea.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

If you're looking to spend money on a great system go for the door rack painter. 

Doorrackpainter.com 

Hands down the best system I've ever used and you can use it for cabinet doors as well. It's spendy but think of the time savings being able to paint both sides at the same time. Last time I used it I sprayed an entire cabinet set (about 30 doors) both sides and had them drying on the racks in an hour. One guy spraying and the other transferring the doors from the spray rack to the dry rack. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> If you're looking to spend money on a great system go for the door rack painter.
> 
> Doorrackpainter.com
> 
> ...


That does look like a real nice system. It's next on the list of tool purchases.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

The door rack system looks great for cabinet doors. But I like the supper stacker system for interior door painting.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I just watched that short video about the super stackers. I was thinking that I could spend much less just imitating their design with 2" by 4"s and some inexpensive handles. Pre-drill 2 screw holes in 2" by 4"s to accommodate 2" or 2 1/4" drywall screws. I could get 4 pieces from one 8' 2" BY 4". 

This would work, right? The doors, once sprayed on both sides, could then be carefully stacked because the 2" by 4"s would allow space between the doors.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> I just watched that short video about the super stackers. I was thinking that I could spend much less just imitating their design with 2" by 4"s and some inexpensive handles. Pre-drill 2 screw holes in 2" by 4"s to accommodate 2" or 2 1/4" drywall screws. I could get 4 pieces from one 8' 2" BY 4".
> 
> This would work, right? The doors, once sprayed on both sides, could then be carefully stacked because the 2" by 4"s would allow space between the doors.


Ive been planning on building them too. I built a nice stacker drying rack a month and a half ago and haven't gotten back in the garage long enough to get it done. I think it can be done pretty easily. Wish I had a set today. Ive been running 2 screws in the top and bottom of my doors than letting them kind of hang on the ponys. I can turn them and shoot the other side with only the screws touching. Its still a kind of a pita. Post some pics if you get them done.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> I just watched that short video about the super stackers. I was thinking that I could spend much less just imitating their design with 2" by 4"s and some inexpensive handles. Pre-drill 2 screw holes in 2" by 4"s to accommodate 2" or 2 1/4" drywall screws. I could get 4 pieces from one 8' 2" BY 4".
> 
> This would work, right? The doors, once sprayed on both sides, could then be carefully stacked because the 2" by 4"s would allow space between the doors.


You may also want to rip the edges off the lumber to make sure it stacks straight.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

SemiproJohn said:


> I just watched that short video about the super stackers. I was thinking that I could spend much less just imitating their design with 2" by 4"s and some inexpensive handles. Pre-drill 2 screw holes in 2" by 4"s to accommodate 2" or 2 1/4" drywall screws. I could get 4 pieces from one 8' 2" BY 4". This would work, right? The doors, once sprayed on both sides, could then be carefully stacked because the 2" by 4"s would allow space between the doors.


 that might just work but you would probably have to score the top and bottom of the door where it meets the 2 x 4 before you remove it so as not to peel the finish


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

canopainting said:


> that might just work but you would probably have to score the top and bottom of the door where it meets the 2 x 4 before you remove it so as not to peel the finish


Or leave at least an eighth of an inch between the 2 x 4 and the door when screwing the wood. It should still hold the door just fine I would think. Thanks for the suggestion though. I can see where tightly screwing the wood to the door would create that problem, and had not thought of that issue.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> Or leave at least an eighth of an inch between the 2 x 4 and the door when screwing the wood. It should still hold the door just fine I would think. Thanks for the suggestion though. I can see where tightly screwing the wood to the door would create that problem, and had not thought of that issue.


I was just going to rip down a 1x less than the thickness of the door and trim nail it to the inside of the 2x4s. Drill 2 holes through each end of the 2x and 1x blocks for your screws. Put a lil handle on it and you're good. I was also gonna cut some little 3/8 osb or whatever to hang past the 2x so it stacks exactly on top of the other and doesn't move. It can be done fairly easy I think. I had it all planned out but been too busy to do it.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

The Cutting Edge said:


> I was just going to rip down a 1x less than the thickness of the door and trim nail it to the inside of the 2x4s. Drill 2 holes through each end of the 2x and 1x blocks for your screws. Put a lil handle on it and you're good. I was also gonna cut some little 3/8 osb or whatever to hang past the 2x so it stacks exactly on top of the other and doesn't move. It can be done fairly easy I think. I had it all planned out but been too busy to do it.


That sounds even better! the 1x creates the space that eliminates any sticking. Now you have me thinking about any potential stacking issues. Thanks for your input.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Here's a stacker drying rack I built a while back. Wasn't too complicated. 1x2s, 2x4s, a lot of trim nails, and a cpl evenings after work. I made 10 so I can stack 4' wide and 5 runs tall.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I just found out yesterday I can't leave hollow core doors stacked for multiple days, some had warped 1/6", so for now on may be flip em over after two days IDK there's never easy solution for anything seems like


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Had a batch that I sprayed that the customer said had warped. Started to flip them and they but stage about the same amount. When they where hung they where fine.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

Ill tell you though I sure as hell don't stack em on the floor anymore.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

canopainting said:


> Ill tell you though I sure as hell don't stack em on the floor anymore.


do you like the Super Stackers still, or are you saying that you don't use the "stackers" anymore?


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I really like them, Iv'e been using them since 2015, I just usually stack them for drying in a separate part of the project on 2 of those warner aluminum work platforms or some saw horses to keep them away from the dust.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

I need these.

I was pricing out making my own. The cost of wood is insane, right now. $8 for a 2x4, plus the cost of two heavy duty handles per side of the door... I'm up to $650ish for 23 doors worth. I can get three sets of the super stackers for $800ish, already premade, etc... Enough for 30 doors.

Is there a weight limit for these? I'd like to use them on solid core wood doors.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Masterwork said:


> I need these.
> 
> I was pricing out making my own. The cost of wood is insane, right now. $8 for a 2x4, plus the cost of two heavy duty handles per side of the door... I'm up to $650ish for 23 doors worth. I can get three sets of the super stackers for $800ish, already premade, etc... Enough for 30 doors.
> 
> Is there a weight limit for these? I'd like to use them on solid core wood doors.


I might pick up a set for 5 doors just to try them out (wish I had them about a week ago). 
Pretty reasonable price!


----------

